# Are handguns legal in the Philippines



## GregShires (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm moving in about 6 months to Cebu. I will be getting married to a wonderful Filipina woman. We are going to live there. My question is can I bring my S&W 9mm into the country if I going get a spousal visa and live there. Or if not can I legally buy and own one after I'm there???? Thank you in advance for any info G.S.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You cannot own a weapon unless you are a filipino citizen. It is legally impossible to get a pistol brought in from the US for you. A 13a visa does not constitute citizenship. It would be better to buy a pistol locally for your wife.


----------



## GregShires (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you for the quick response, not what I wanted to hear but that's a good alternative with the wife. Thanks again


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I sold mine before I left, sure miss my gun... One thing is crystal clear and that's if you get caught with a weapon you will be in prison I think from 4 - 7 years.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I sold mine before I left, sure miss my gun... One thing is crystal clear and that's if you get caught with a weapon you will be in prison I think from 4 - 7 years.


I think that's about right-and IF you survive the prison experience you will then be promptly deported.
NOTE: Even a BB or air gun falls into this category as well.
Also, even the possession of one single live round of ammo will result in the same ending. I miss my guns from home too but definitely not worth trying to have or keep any type of firearm here..


----------



## GregShires (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'm a retired police officer so I prefer putting bad guys in prison not ending up in one. Maybe i'll brush up on my old karate moves. Thanks G.S.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

GregShires said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm a retired police officer so I prefer putting bad guys in prison not ending up in one. Maybe i'll brush up on my old karate moves. Thanks G.S.


Having been in Law Enforcement, you'll be in absolute shock almost daily at the lack of any real enforcement of laws here. Great place but I often wonder what we would do if assistance was really needed.
Have a good one and Merry Christmas...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

An EXPAT may not be able to own a firearm in the Philippines, only his spouse can do so but there is no law that prevents you from owning a bolo knife that is big in size. the question here is what can I do if I am at home and an intruder trespasses on my property and enters my house uninvited? According to my Barangay Leader, I have the right to kill that intruder, especially if he tries to harm me or my wife. If your spouse decided to get a firearm, especially a handgun, it has to be licensed and registered.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> An EXPAT may not be able to own a firearm in the Philippines, only his spouse can do so but there is no law that prevents you from owning a bolo knife that is big in size. the question here is what can I do if I am at home and an intruder trespasses on my property and enters my house uninvited? According to my Barangay Leader, I have the right to kill that intruder, especially if he tries to harm me or my wife. If your spouse decided to get a firearm, especially a handgun, it has to be licensed and registered.


That is true. You have a right to defend yourself and use (deadly) force as long as it is INSIDE your house. Your yard or front porch does not count. Just like the law in the US. The law then does allow the use of deadly force but here in this country? I would not want to bet on the outcome even if a toothpick is the weapon that took the intruders life.
Along with the thought on use of deadly force, that still does not allow a firearm use by a foreigner for such. You would still be charged with illegal use of a firearm and deported no matter what. If a firearm is to be in ones home, it is best to have the wife well trained in it's use..


----------



## GregShires (Oct 31, 2013)

Jet Lag Thanks, that what I like about this site I get quick intelligent answers to questions that I ask and just from these replies it is pretty clear of the problems that I don,t want to encounter when I move there. I like to feel secure but a firearm is just one tool on the tool belt, and avoidance is sometimes a big tool and one i will be aware of. Again thanks for good info G.S.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Greg, Not sure how intelligent all our answers are at times, but perhaps we get lucky from time to time. This really is a different country in many ways and we as expats can get blindsided just because of those differences. I think that many other expats that have been here a number of years could write a book on just how different this place is and the (mis)adventures they had during that first two years or so of adjusting to life in these islands. Even after over 10 years I still see and experience new and or strange stuff every day-Hahaha.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bolo knife as a weapon*



Jet Lag said:


> That is true. You have a right to defend yourself and use (deadly) force as long as it is INSIDE your house. Your yard or front porch does not count. Just like the law in the US. The law then does allow the use of deadly force but here in this country? I would not want to bet on the outcome even if a toothpick is the weapon that took the intruders life.
> Along with the thought on use of deadly force, that still does not allow a firearm use by a foreigner for such. You would still be charged with illegal use of a firearm and deported no matter what. If a firearm is to be in ones home, it is best to have the wife well trained in it's use..


I have the bolo knifes in the house as protection but I have heard carrying these around or in your car if caught could be a problem, these vendors and stores also sell the Rambo looking knives.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I have the bolo knifes in the house as protection but I have heard carrying these around or in your car if caught could be a problem, these vendors and stores also sell the Rambo looking knives.


I'd rather use an ax handle or ball bat if needed, knives are too messy for my tastes lol.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

whatever the law is I was a bit taken back when I found out teenagers carry Palm guns firing twin .22 shots.

a .22 vs Bolo? no contest

rule no 1 here is stay out of trouble even if you are 100% right

years ago malls used to check in odd places when checking entry. later found out from my then GF it was for the then prevalent micro/palm guns

welcome to Philippines


----------

